# Royal Wedding tour - Reivers and Hadrians Wall



## HelenD123 (3 May 2011)

Got in my first tour of the year over the weekend, taking advantage of the four day break. Train from York to Newcastle then westish along the Reivers route to make the most of the strong tail wind then dropped back down to Brampton and did a short section along the Hadrians Wall route. I can highly recommend the Reivers route. I swear we didn't see more than half a dozen cars in 2 days. Lovely quiet roads, beautiful scenery, blue skies and a tailwind  . The planning was all very last minute. We just pulled out our Sustrans maps and cobbled it together as we went along and it worked out great. Luckily all three of us have folding bikes so we didn't have to worry about getting onto trains. It was my Airnimal's first tour and I loved it. It even coped with a small section of red route when we got a bit lost  .

Did anyone else get out on tour? We saw a few tourers when we got down to Hadrians Wall but none on the Reivers Route. Maybe everyone was battling into the wind on the C2C.

Full Crazyguy write up and pics to follow.


----------



## vernon (3 May 2011)

I got out on Bank Holiday Monday and pootled along the Leeds Liverpool Canal from Liverpool to Blackburn. I suffered from the headwind and having to ride on un-metaled surfaces. The bike traps along the canal weren't designed to acommodate hybrids with raised bar ends and panniers and progress was further hampered by their presence. Nevertheless it was good to be out and about and a couple of nights under canvas did me good.


----------



## Kirstie (3 May 2011)

Love the sub-line on this thread! And good to hear you have taken your airnimal out touring HelenD - I have toured several times on mine now and I am constantly amazed at how versatile it is....AAAAAnyway, I digress. Today I got back from an utterly spectacular 6 day tour of the northern highlands - done with my husband. We're going to get the pics online asap. The weather was unbelievable, the scenery stunning, we did a lot of off road sections which were breathtaking (in all senses of the word!). We've not seen the TV, internet or radio until a couple of hours ago when we got back and we've been away since last Tuesday. And nobody apart from the toffs we met in some of the hotels (up there for a bit of *trite* fishing, don't you know), mentioned the royals. It was bliss. The weather was so warm we even finished early one day and went river swimming, in northern scotland, in APRIL!! I have a convincing cycling tan too. So happy right now!


----------



## shirokazan (3 May 2011)

In answer to your question, virtually nothing. The previous weekend I had come back from an 8 day tour around Shropshire, Mid-Wales (out to the coast and back via some stunning places), Herefordshire, Worcestershire and Warwickshire, so I fancied doing as little as possible other than doing some planning for my next tour (another 8-day job later this month) and the tour after that (two weeks around eastern Scotland in June).

Anyhow, here are the pictures (most with tour notes) from my Mid-Wales venture. Happy viewing!

Sayonara


----------



## Telemark (3 May 2011)

We nearly did the Hadrian's Wall/Reivers as well, but decided last minute to head north instead, and riding east to west, as we were hoping to catch a tailwind, too.  

Perth to Glasgow or "Tay to the Clyde" as we nicknamed the ride (NCN77 north to Logierait, and then turning west along NCN7 past Loch Tay and then SW to Loch Lomond and Glasgow). We saw a few tourers, but not many.

Lots of  but not too warm, and did I mention the tail wind  ... ideal cycling weather. Mostly scenic & quiet wee roads, lots of off-road riding on NCN7 between Killin and Aberfoyle (glad we were on our trusty hybrids rather than anything fancier!). Everybody else seemed in holiday mode, too, all drivers without exception were extremely considerate, we saw the obligatory Highland coos, heard our first cuckoo(s) of the year, saw a red squirrel, and ate lots of cake ... what more could you wish for?  

Some photos are here, for some reason not in order (I blame HJ  ). If anybody wants to know more, he's started to write it up, with route maps etc.

T


----------



## Telemark (3 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Anyhow, here are the pictures (most with tour notes) from my Mid-Wales venture. Happy viewing!



Wow - I had no idea what mid-Wales was like! Beautiful ...

Come on Helen & Kirstie, we want to see your pictures, too.  

T


----------



## shirokazan (3 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Wow - I had no idea what mid-Wales was like! Beautiful ...



Well, the weather helped but, yes, it was stunning and quite deserted. As I noted on one of the photos from the climb through Dylife, it really reminded me of Scotland in places. And I've just been reading that write-up of your Perth to Glasgow jaunt: brings back the memories of my LEJOG (which went via NCN7 from Balloch up to Callander, Killin to Pitlochry and beyond), and the author has a writing style that I really like, flowing and engaging. When's part 2 in the offing?


----------



## Telemark (3 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Well, the weather helped but, yes, it was stunning and quite deserted. As I noted on one of the photos from the climb through Dylife, it really reminded me of Scotland in places. And I've just been reading that write-up of your Perth to Glasgow jaunt: brings back the memories of my LEJOG (which went via NCN7 from Balloch up to Callander, Killin to Pitlochry and beyond), and *the author has a writing style that I really like, flowing and engaging. When's part 2 in the offing*?



Thanks, I passed this on to the dearly beloved  (HJ of this parish). Part two is stuck in Glen Ogle just now, behind the grading machine ... he promised to get a move on!

Back to your Wales photos - there were some landscapes that did remind me of Scotland, and for some reason some photos made me think of France. Have you got a map of the route somewhere online?


T


----------



## mcshroom (3 May 2011)

Some of those photos look really good. I'm glad you all got out and about in the sunny weather.






Didn't get out touring but I did sleep under canvas for the whole weekend. I was out at Ennerdale Scout Camp with my cub scouts. It was very windy, but the camp went really well. 







The camp was organised for all groups in the district, and we had lots of activities like Medieval re-enactment (fighting with soft swords and very realistic looking shields), kayaking, coracle building, Geo-cacheing and backwoods cooking.

I spent most of the weekend firing water rockets down the field 

It was tiring but great fun.


----------



## mcshroom (3 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Mostly scenic & quiet wee roads, lots of off-road riding on NCN7 between Killin and Aberfoyle (glad we were on our trusty hybrids rather than anything fancier!).



How technical was the off-road stuff on this section? 

I'm looking at riding NCN 7 from Dumbarton to Inverness at half term week and hoping to ride it on a fully laden tourer with 35mm Marathons. Do you think it will manage that bit?


----------



## Telemark (3 May 2011)

Hi mcshroom, 

HJ was on 28 mm gatorskins and was fine, but we were not loaded down too heavily (B&B luxury touring  ). You've seen our bikes! No need for nobbly tyres, just being careful downhill to avoid snakebite punctures on cattle grids etc.

The off-road tracks are steepest north of Aberfoyle (and steeper for those heading north like you will do, than us riding south), and in places there was loose gravel, but nothing too technical. Here is a map & profile of the part of the route with the most off-road bits. If you wanted to avoid this bit, you could take on the infamous Duke's Pass on the road (should be on Google Streetview if you want to have a look, I've heard somewhere that there is a bit of a bike lane next to the road in places (?) - maybe one of the locals who has ridden this can help? The off-road track does more altitude to get over those hills, but there are some other attractions in those woods ... I won't take away the suspense from HJ's "Part 2" write-up though  .

The map shows our whole route on Day 2, not big mileage, but much harder work than on tarmac (and we spent lots of time taking photos, eating cake and generally taking it easy  ). 

T


----------



## shirokazan (3 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Thanks, I passed this on to the dearly beloved  (HJ of this parish). Part two is stuck in Glen Ogle just now, behind the grading machine ... he promised to get a move on!
> 
> Back to your Wales photos - there were some landscapes that did remind me of Scotland, and for some reason some photos made me think of France. Have you got a map of the route somewhere online?



Right, I've just battled with Google Maps to make a map from my GPS files. Grrrr, it's such a battle for something that should be so straightforward. Anyhow, here's a shortcut link to it: http://ow.ly/4Mtqq

I look forward to part two when it emerges from behind the grading machine...


----------



## Telemark (3 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Right, I've just battled with Google Maps to make a map from my GPS files. Grrrr, it's such a battle for something that should be so straightforward. Anyhow, here's a shortcut link to it: http://ow.ly/4Mtqq
> 
> I look forward to part two when it emerges from behind the grading machine...




Many thanks - that's some mileage for 8 days without a rest day! I'll zoom in and have a proper look, Wales definitely looks like a great destination for touring ... one for my (ever lengthening) list!

T


----------



## mcshroom (3 May 2011)

Thanks Telemark.

I've just looked at that route in Google Earth (as much as I can) and it doesn't look like _too_ much of a problem for the bike. 

With all the hills on the trip I'm very tempted to gear down for the ride though


----------



## shirokazan (3 May 2011)

mcshroom said:


> How technical was the off-road stuff on this section?
> 
> I'm looking at riding NCN 7 from Dumbarton to Inverness at half term week and hoping to ride it on a fully laden tourer with 35mm Marathons. Do you think it will manage that bit?



I did this on my aforementioned LEJOG, on my tourer bike equipped with 1.5inch tyres (1.5in is about 38mm, by my reckoning). As *Telemark* has stated, it was pretty steep heading north out of Aberfoyle, and that, combined with the roughness, forced me into getting off and walking for a bit of the uphill grind: not that that's saying much as I don't much like the rough stuff! You might do it and wonder what the fuss is about. However, after slogging to the top, the downhill section to Loch Venachar was bloody great! Just don't take the wrong turning as there are one or two junctions of forest tracks where you might think, "Is it this way, or that?" (I had a GPS in which I had programmed the route).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Telemark (3 May 2011)

Your Dawes will be fine, that's what it's made for  

T


----------



## mcshroom (3 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Your Dawes will be fine, that's what it's made for
> 
> T



The bike may be fine - my legs might not be though


----------



## shirokazan (3 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Many thanks - that's some mileage for 8 days without a rest day!



Hmm. Yes, day 2 ended up being 99 miles: having descended from Corris Uchaf (Upper Corris) down to the junction with B4405, there was no way I was going to go back up it to return to Machynlleth. By the standards of A roads, the A487 is fairly quiet but I knew I'd have to get off and push my bike up the road, which would entail about a 3/4 of a mile walk up a tight, twisty, busyish road with absolutely nowhere to get off the road. So, instead I decided to cycle around the massif via Tywyn and Aberdyfi which meant about another 22 miles. Thankfully it was a lovely day...



> I'll zoom in and have a proper look, Wales definitely looks like a great destination for touring ... one for my (ever lengthening) list!



Oh, it is. Fairly compact, too. Like a lot of the best destinations, I went there with no real expectation and was surprised. That climb up the mountain road through Dylife and the gorge just suddenly appearing over my right shoulder was truly breathtaking. I actually said out loud, "Wow!" And the whole area around Llanidloes and Rhayader left an impression on me.


----------



## HelenD123 (3 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Wow - I had no idea what mid-Wales was like! Beautiful ...
> 
> Come on Helen & Kirstie, we want to see your pictures, too.
> 
> T



I tried to start my Crazyguy journal but the site wouldn't load. Patience!


----------



## Kirstie (4 May 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> I tried to start my Crazyguy journal but the site wouldn't load. Patience!




The other half is working on the pics today - he is still off whereas I am properly under the cosh cos of my time off


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 May 2011)

[drums fingers waiting for Helen and Kirstie to publish]


----------



## Baggy (4 May 2011)

Chuffy and I accompanied Andy Gates on the first three days of his LEJOG, kicking off on wedding day with 75 miles across the north Cornwall coast to Wadebridge, on to Crediton the following day, another 75 miles...followed by another (can you guess?!) 75 miles of headwind up to Wells. 

Wecame home yesterday with a tailwind from Wells to Taunton before hopping on to a train. Absolutely loved it, though I'm pretty tired now! Having owned my Dawes Horizon for 8 years it was about time we went on a loaded overnighting tour (B+B for me and the Chuffster, camping for Andy G)

Can't wait to plan our next tour now!


----------



## Telemark (4 May 2011)

Nice one  - but you forgot to put up some photos for the rest of us, Baggy  

I've been thinking (addicitive stuff, this touring) and borrowed some maps from the work library for perusal  

T


----------



## Baggy (4 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Nice one  - but you forgot to put up some photos for the rest of us, Baggy
> 
> I've been thinking (addicitive stuff, this touring) and borrowed some maps from the work library for perusal
> 
> T


Photos to follow in a couple of days! 

Maps are great...


----------



## HelenD123 (4 May 2011)

ComedyPilot said:


> [drums fingers waiting for Helen and Kirstie to publish]



Started http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/ReiversRoute


----------



## Arch (4 May 2011)

Not a cycling tour as such, but a trip related to cycling. I went on a rock band tour bus with 15 other Velo Visionaries to SPEZI in Germany.

We did get some riding in - 4 miles or so from where the bus was parked to the show, and back again, each day, and a short pootle along the Rhine on Sunday to a riverside cafe populated entirely by cyclists, eating Bratwurst and drinking shandy.


----------



## Telemark (4 May 2011)

I  maps  

Currently looking at OS Landranger 27,28,35,36 (and possibly 29)  


T


----------



## HJ (5 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Some photos are here, for some reason not in order (I blame HJ  ). If anybody wants to know more, he's started to write it up, with route maps etc.
> 
> T



Part 2 is now available and part 3 will be going up at sometime in the future...


----------



## HJ (5 May 2011)

mcshroom said:


> How technical was the off-road stuff on this section?
> 
> I'm looking at riding NCN 7 from Dumbarton to Inverness at half term week and hoping to ride it on a fully laden tourer with 35mm Marathons. Do you think it will manage that bit?



I did it on this bike shod with 28mm Conti GatorSkins and I didn't get off to walk anywhere! (although I did stop to rest once or twice).

Really must get a rack for the Croix de Fer...


----------



## Telemark (5 May 2011)

Helen, Kirstie & Baggy - we are going blue in the face holding our breath, you are clearly not getting your priorities right!   

T


----------



## HLaB (5 May 2011)

I cycled to see the wedding only to find that I was a few days late and they had decided not to have it in St Andrews after all; I was hopping mad


----------



## Baggy (5 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Helen, Kirstie & Baggy - we are going blue in the face holding our breath, you are clearly not getting your priorities right!



I've just spent 15 hours poll clerking for the referendum, it would have been far more enjoyable going through piccies. You'll have to hold your breath even longer 'cos I'm very weary!


----------



## HelenD123 (6 May 2011)

Just received photos from my fellow tourers but you'll have to wait until tonight for me to upload them  . At least I've got some photos of me for a change!


----------



## HelenD123 (6 May 2011)

OK, a few pics uploaded onto my new Crazyguy journal. Enjoy!


----------



## Telemark (6 May 2011)

Baggy said:


> I've just spent 15 hours poll clerking for the referendum, it would have been far more enjoyable going through piccies. You'll have to hold your breath even longer 'cos I'm very weary!



 I suppose we'll have to let you off on this occasion!  

T


----------



## Telemark (6 May 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> OK, a few pics uploaded onto my new Crazyguy journal. Enjoy!



That was worth waiting for  
LOVE the one of the sign after leaving Kielder Water ... away from civilisation  there be dragons ...  
(the rest are not too bad, either  )

T


----------



## HelenD123 (6 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> That was worth waiting for
> *LOVE the one of the sign after leaving Kielder Water ..*. away from civilisation  there be dragons ...
> (the rest are not too bad, either  )
> 
> T



At that point we thought we were on the right route...

Credits to my friend John for those photos. My words and photos to follow.


----------



## Kirstie (6 May 2011)

Hot on the heels of HelenD123 here are our pics from our tour: 






full set here


----------



## mcshroom (7 May 2011)

Some really nice photos in there. The big sky shots are incredible.

What was the one with the corugated pipes?


----------



## HelenD123 (7 May 2011)

Thanks for sharing Kirstie. An amazing set of photos. I can feel my bike straining at the leash wanting to get out on tour again!


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 May 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> Thanks for sharing Kirstie. An amazing set of photos. I can feel my bike straining at the leash wanting to get out on tour again!



2 weeks today, and my new Dawes will be rolling down the ferry ramp in Europoort, and on its way for 1500 miles and 3 weeks. 

Yee haa.


----------



## HelenD123 (7 May 2011)

ComedyPilot said:


> 2 weeks today, and my new Dawes will be rolling down the ferry ramp in Europoort, and on its way for 1500 miles and 3 weeks.
> 
> Yee haa.



New Dawes? What have I missed?!


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 May 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> New Dawes? What have I missed?!



A new Karakum has joined the stable. It's really nice. Couldn't afford a Galaxy etc, so plumbed for the next best thing.


----------



## Kirstie (7 May 2011)

mcshroom said:


> What was the one with the corugated pipes?



When we were up on an off road section which runs from Strath Oykel to Croick (I think it's the off road route to Ullapool) we came across a massive length of 2" diameter plastic piping - the sort of thing they use to make drainage channels under the track. I decided to climb into it and Mike took a photo!


----------



## shirokazan (8 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> full set here



Kirstie, any chance of mapping the photos on the Flickr map? Like *mcshroom*, I'm curious about the location of the photos (given my previous tours in this neck of the woods): my location-related neurosis demands it!


----------



## Kirstie (8 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Kirstie, any chance of mapping the photos on the Flickr map? Like *mcshroom*, I'm curious about the location of the photos (given my previous tours in this neck of the woods): my location-related neurosis demands it!



We are going to label them at some point - we were just getting them posted so people could see them. It's not my flickr site - it's my husband's so I can't really comment on whether we are going to map them. It's not something he's done before. If you have a question about a specific pic then I'll tell you where they were taken.


----------



## shirokazan (8 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> We are going to label them at some point - we were just getting them posted so people could see them. It's not my flickr site - it's my husband's so I can't really comment on whether we are going to map them. It's not something he's done before. If you have a question about a specific pic then I'll tell you where they were taken.



OK, thanks, Kirstie.

I'm curious about the location of most of them, but to keep the request reasonable, where the following few taken:

1) http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmichaelwright/5691153779/
2) http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmichaelwright/5691726826/
3) http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmichaelwright/5691728864/

I think I know where the one with the sign for Garvault Hotel was taken: somewhere on the road between Syre and Kinbrace, which I cycled about 4 years ago. As I approached near to the hotel, I rounded a bend and surprised a large herd of red deer who charged north and disappeared into the distance. Did you stay at the hotel?

Thanks.


----------



## Kirstie (8 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> OK, thanks, Kirstie.
> 
> I'm curious about the location of most of them, but to keep the request reasonable, where the following few taken:
> 
> ...



Yes we stayed at the hotel. It defies description as a place to stay!! It's like going back to the 70s. To identify the pics:

1. Glen Loth. When travelling north on the A9 about 5ish miles after Brora, turn left at Lothdale. It's a spectacular road
2. That was the road towards the Garvault hotel, just after we turned left at Kinbrace. The road no is the B871.
3. The old road travelling west from Tongue to Durness, just after Tongue. If you look closely at the OS map you can see a disused road which runs parallel to the main road. You can get onto it part way along and it's a traffic free way of completing the climb. It runs out at the top and you have to get back on the main road then.


----------



## Telemark (8 May 2011)

Great photos, Kirstie! ... and wall-to-wall  ! I take it your route was counter-clock-wise?

HJ has finally finished his write-up of our tour ... so we are only waiting for Baggy  

T


----------



## HJ (8 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> Hot on the heels of HelenD123 here are our pics from our tour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see the weather was a wee bit rough, it is not always like that yer ken


----------



## HJ (8 May 2011)

OK the final part of Tay to the Clyde: Aberfoyle to Glasgow has now been published, links fixed and photos added...


----------



## Kirstie (9 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Great photos, Kirstie! ... and wall-to-wall  ! I take it your route was counter-clock-wise?




Thanks! Yes it was counter clock-wise...although I never thought of it in those terms.


----------



## shirokazan (9 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> Yes it was counter clock-wise...although I never thought of it in those terms.



Thanks for the response, Kirstie.

Counter-clockwise? Now, I'm confused. What was your approximate route? I gather you finished at Inverness (and I see you went through Muir of Ord on the final leg - the distillery is the clue) but other than that I'm a bit foxed.

Ta.


----------



## Kirstie (9 May 2011)

The route was: 
Day1: Rogart - Garvault Hotel, first travelling NE to Brora, up the A9 then turning inland again.
Day 2: Garvault Hotel - Tongue, with a detour to Bettyhill and another around Torrisdale
Day 3: Tongue - Loch Shin (Overscaig hotel), via loch hope and bealach nam mairlach (off road)
Day 4: Loch Shin - Achness, via Corrykinloch and the power stations on the offroad side of loch shin (up Maovally if you are looking at OS)
Day 5: Achness - Contin, mostly off road. Strath Oykel - Croick via Strath Cuilleanach, then Gleann Mor, Strath Vaich, the A 835 and then the Strathpeffer Forest
Day 6: (absolutely knackered by this point) Contin - Inverness with a trip up strath conon, then muir of ord and the beauly firth. 

It's the off road which is flummoxing you, probably!


----------



## shirokazan (9 May 2011)

Thanks, Kirstie. After looking at the OS map on Bing, I've been able to work out your route. Looks like you've been following some tracks that you last saw in snow, if I recall correctly. Bit of a contrast, eh? Also, I think _*ticktockmy*_ took that route near Loch Shin (past the power stations) on his route from Durness to Dover last year.

Must put this on my to-do list. Alas, I'm off around eastern Scotland first.


----------



## Telemark (9 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Thanks, Kirstie. After looking at the OS map on Bing, I've been able to work out your route. Looks like you've been following some tracks that you last saw in snow, if I recall correctly. Bit of a contrast, eh? Also, I think _*ticktockmy*_ took that route near Loch Shin (past the power stations) on his route from Durness to Dover last year.
> 
> Must put this on my to-do list. Alas, *I'm off around eastern Scotland first.*




Do tell  ...

T

P.S. If you fancy meeting up with CC Ecosse for a beer/tea&cake/ride on your travels, there are lots of us all over eastern Scotland  
We have been known to meet strangers fellow CCers in beer gardens/pubs over the years (Samid, HelenD, Spandex spring to mind ...)


----------



## shirokazan (9 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Do tell...
> 
> T


Well...I'm catching the sleeper train which will drop me off at Aviemore first thing on Saturday 18th June and then a long meandering route which will finish with me catching the 10am train from Edinburgh on 1st July. A tad complicated to describe the route but I'll knock up map of my provisional plan and post it here tomorrow. And it'll be interesting if my plan can intersect with fellow CC'ers such as your good self 

Oh, and I read the final instalment of your Perth to Glasgow (almost) tour. Sterling stuff, brought back the memories. I'd forgotten about that weird, narrow bridge on top of the pipeline: was a bit tight, and I don't think my new butterfly bars will fit.


----------



## Kirstie (9 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Thanks, Kirstie. After looking at the OS map on Bing, I've been able to work out your route. Looks like you've been following some tracks that you last saw in snow, if I recall correctly.



Blimey you're attentive! Yes we did Gleann Mor in the snow last year. I much prefer it without the snow.


----------



## shirokazan (9 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> Blimey you're attentive!



Apologies. Part of my Scottish map OCD.


----------



## Telemark (9 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> Blimey you're attentive! Yes we did Gleann Mor in the snow last year. I much prefer it without the snow.






shirokazan said:


> Apologies. Part of my Scottish map OCD.




  This is one of my favourite threads on CC recently ...
(I was looking at your (Kirstie's) photos carefully, trying to figure out which way round you did your route, Scottish landscape OCD  ). Inverness at the end took the guesswork out, with your photos being in order (unlike our Flickr photos which are randomly "sorted", so it's a bit more difficult just from the photos)

Looking forward to the map, S!  I am currently hatching one for a long weekend in the triangle Nethybridge/Forres/Culloden ...
It would be great if our paths crossed somewhere in "eastern Scotland" in late June/early July - just post an "attention CC Ecosse" thread before you depart.


----------



## Kirstie (9 May 2011)

Ha ha - I'm trying to work out which roads and tracks north of inverness I've NOT ridden so I can make a new tour out of them. There's not much left to go at! Northern scotland OCD!!


----------



## Telemark (9 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> Ha ha - I'm trying to work out which roads and tracks north of inverness I've NOT ridden so I can make a new tour out of them. There's not much left to go at! Northern scotland OCD!!



There are places south of Inverness, too, you know  ... and what about all the islands (Northern & Western)?
 

T


----------



## Kirstie (9 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> There are places south of Inverness, too, you know  ... and what about all the islands (Northern & Western)?
> 
> 
> T



Done most of the islands but would be happy to go back, ridden the full length of scotland as part of a lejog, also toured in dumfries and galloway and the borders...yes I'm sure there are places south of inverness but nothing beats the far north IMO.


----------



## shirokazan (10 May 2011)

OK, Telemark et al,

As mentioned yesterday, here's the route that I'm planning on cycling next month: 899 miles with 33,000 ft (10,000m) of climbing (hey, that's more than Everest).


----------



## shirokazan (10 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> ...I am currently hatching one for a long weekend in the triangle Nethybridge/Forres/Culloden ...


_
[*shirokazan* exits stage left to indulge in his map obsession consult his map to find out where Nethybridge is...] _


----------



## HelenD123 (10 May 2011)

Keep the Scottish ideas coming guys. That's my plan for my summer hols.


----------



## shirokazan (10 May 2011)

Kirstie, I noticed in one picture you had the stove with you. Did you take the Hubba Hubba with you on this trip?


----------



## Kirstie (11 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Kirstie, I noticed in one picture you had the stove with you. Did you take the Hubba Hubba with you on this trip?




No we chickened out and did B&Bs or youth hostels. We took the stove because we knew there wouldn't be any lunch or cafe stops so made our lunch/tea breaks by the side of the road.


----------



## Telemark (11 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> OK, Telemark et al,
> 
> As mentioned yesterday, here's the route that I'm planning on cycling next month: 899 miles with 33,000 ft (10,000m) of climbing (hey, that's more than Everest).



wow! That is some route, and not what I imagined when you said "eastern Scotland" at all  Some of our CC Ecosse "westies" would definitely disagree with you there, whereas us easties don't mind expanding our territory  ...

The route is meandering past lots of CC Ecosse members doorsteps, so watch out.  




shirokazan said:


> _
> [*shirokazan* exits stage left to indulge in his map obsession consult his map to find out where Nethybridge is...] _



Have you found it yet? You are circling it with your 1st loop! We've got friends there. If you are into wildlife, you may want to detour very slightly and see the Loch Garten Ospreys - during your tour there should be some rapidly growing chicks on view, if all goes well  



HelenD123 said:


> Keep the Scottish ideas coming guys. That's my plan for my summer hols.


 Another tourer returning to Scotland ... looking forward to your future CGOAB journal already.  
Are you thinking of any particular areas? The usual "if you going are anywhere near Edinburgh, come and say hello" applies! ... 

T


----------



## Kirstie (11 May 2011)

It's taking about 4 years to upload your route shirokazan  (

HelenD123 beware scotland in summer - the midges are horrific and are tipped to be really terrible this year - the snow coverage in winter meant the ground didn't get cold enough and kill off most of the midges, so they will be back in double triple quantities this year. Seriously don't camp, it's terrible. I'm itching just thinking about it!


----------



## shirokazan (11 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> No we chickened out and did B&Bs or youth hostels.



Now, if only you'd known the weather was going to be so good...

Re my map. Not sure what's going on when you tried. I've just had a go and it took 20 seconds from clicking the link (and the browser hadn't cached anything from previous visits). Hopefully just a transient issue for you.

And, yes, *Telemark*, Nethybridge has been located and I see that I'll be doing a pincer movement around it.


----------



## shirokazan (11 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> HelenD123 beware scotland in summer - the midges are horrific and are tipped to be really terrible this year




Helen, you might consider wearing this instead of a helmet.


----------



## shirokazan (11 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> wow! That is some route, and not what I imagined when you said "eastern Scotland" at all  Some of our CC Ecosse "westies" would definitely disagree with you there, whereas us easties don't mind expanding our territory  ...



My route is motivated by two things:

1) I'm working towards completing the British Cycle Quest; which is itself a manifestation of...
2) ...my desire to cycle through most of the UK (and then I can get on with exploring Europe). Back in the 1990s, I realised that I had seen very little of my own country and so the seeds were sown. However, it was only when I did LEJOG in 2009 that this itch re-emerged and now I'm busy scratching away (like a flea-ridden dog or similar).


----------



## HelenD123 (12 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Another tourer returning to Scotland ... looking forward to your future CGOAB journal already.
> Are you thinking of any particular areas? The usual "if you going are anywhere near Edinburgh, come and say hello" applies! ...
> 
> T



I haven't finished the last GCOAB journal yet! No idea where I'm going, although maybe the Glasgow to Inverness route which I failed to do a couple of summers ago.


----------



## HelenD123 (12 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> It's taking about 4 years to upload your route shirokazan  (
> 
> HelenD123 beware scotland in summer - the midges are horrific and are tipped to be really terrible this year - the snow coverage in winter meant the ground didn't get cold enough and kill off most of the midges, so they will be back in double triple quantities this year. Seriously don't camp, it's terrible. I'm itching just thinking about it!



Thanks Kirstie. I've already had enough experience of midges to know to avoid them. I'd been hoping to have a week away in May but it's May already and I can't see me getting away from work  . Do you think early June would be OK or would I be too late?


----------



## HelenD123 (12 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Helen, you might consider wearing this instead of a helmet.



I can go one better. I was given one of these when I was in Canada last year.


----------



## shirokazan (12 May 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> I can go one better. I was given one of these when I was in Canada last year.



Given? You meet some generous folk.

And, yes, it's definitely a step or two up from the hat-with-mesh: I dread to think how bad the midges and other wee beasties are in Canada. Actually, I think I've seen some Ray Mears programmes from Canada and there was some serious midge-action.


----------



## Telemark (12 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> My route is motivated by two things:
> 
> 1) I'm working towards completing the British Cycle Quest; which is itself a manifestation of...
> 2) ...my desire to cycle through most of the UK (and then I can get on with exploring Europe). Back in the 1990s, I realised that I had seen very little of my own country and so the seeds were sown. However, it was only when I did LEJOG in 2009 that this itch re-emerged and now I'm busy scratching away (like a flea-ridden dog or similar).



That looks like munro-bagging for cyclists  ... I hadn't come across this before. How may points is that route going to "bag" you?
I am afraid what you call an itch is a permanent condition, once you've caught it  ... you might get periods where it goes away for a while, but I don't think you can ever shake it off entirely!  



HelenD123 said:


> *I haven't finished the last GCOAB journal yet*! No idea where I'm going, although maybe the Glasgow to Inverness route which I failed to do a couple of summers ago.



I noticed, and have been sitting on my hands for a while, to stop myself from posting a gentle reminder ...  

T


----------



## Kirstie (12 May 2011)

HelenD123 you'll be chancing it in June - I think they're worse in the western isles so it also depends on where you go. There's a midge forecast website that you can keep in touch with

BTW Mike (the other half) has started our first Crazyguy journal and has started to write up our easter tour. He's only 3 days into it, but this is it so far: http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=RrzKj&doc_id=8729&v=3G 

I think he's done a really good job.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> HelenD123 you'll be chancing it in June - I think they're worse in the western isles so it also depends on where you go. There's a midge forecast website that you can keep in touch with
> 
> BTW Mike (the other half) has started our first Crazyguy journal and has started to write up our easter tour. He's only 3 days into it, but this is it so far: http://www.crazyguyo...oc_id=8729&v=3G
> 
> I think he's done a really good job.




Thanks. I may go with my backup plan of the Lon Las Cymru then.

I must get my Crazyguy journal finished this weekend before I forget what we did!


----------



## shirokazan (13 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> That looks like munro-bagging for cyclists  ... I hadn't come across this before. How may points is that route going to "bag" you?
> I am afraid what you call an itch is a permanent condition, once you've caught it  ... you might get periods where it goes away for a while, but I don't think you can ever shake it off entirely!
> T



I hadn't thought of it like that but yes, it is a bit like Munro-bagging. For me, the idea was to get around the country, albeit at a fast pace, to give myself ideas about where to tour again but in more depth. I certainly want to go back to Dumfries and Galloway, I can't describe just how impressed I was with that neck of the woods and I only scratched the surface.

Re your last paragraph, I know only too well. I've been cycle touring since 2005 and these days I often find myself at work, wistfully thinking about thinking about future tours, maps, routes, maps, places, maps, contours, maps,...and thinking "I need more holiday!"


----------



## shirokazan (13 May 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> I may go with my backup plan of the _*Lon Las Cymru*_ then.



Ooh, I'm jealous.  By the few accounts I've read, it's a toughie. I was surprised to find out that my most recent tour involved going across it's highest point (510m, according to this), but I don't think that's the hardest part.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Ooh, I'm jealous.  By the few accounts I've read,* it's a toughie*. I was surprised to find out that my most recent tour involved going across it's highest point (510m, according to this), but I don't think that's the hardest part.



I'm sure I'm hard enough! And I have no shame in pushing if the hills get too much...


----------



## Telemark (13 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Re your last paragraph, I know only too well. I've been cycle touring since 2005 and *these days I often find myself at work, wistfully thinking about thinking about future tours, maps, routes, maps, places, maps, contours, maps,...and thinking "I need more holiday!*"



SNAP! If it's any consolation, at least we know there are others similarly afflicted out there ... this thread being a good example  

Off to read Mr Kirstie's CGOAB now  ... and very nice it is, too! Please, Sir, can we have more? 

T


----------



## Telemark (13 May 2011)

Helen - regarding the midges, I wouldn't abandon any thoughts of Scottish late spring/early summer touring just yet! 
If you are thinking of camping, I'd agree with what has been said above, and maybe keep it for early autumn (after the first frost) or next spring (April/May). 

Having said that, I've lived in Scotland for nearly 17 years, and went hill-walking/camping pretty much most weekends for quite a few years, and survived to tell the tale (with some scratching, cursing and a midge "helmet" thingy during the summer months). It is/was always worst during mornings & evenings, as you set up/break camp and cook/eat, except for breezy days, of which there are quite a few (and always setting up the tent in exposed places, just in case). But we were rarely bothered by midges during the day while out walking. 

If you were planning to use B&Bs & hostels, June can be perfectly good for cycling, including stopping without getting midged, as long as there is a breeze or if it's really bright & sunny (or ideally both  ) ... 
I've cycled on the Outer Hebrides in June, and it was so windy most of the time (Force 7-9!) that the midges didn't stand a chance, and we didn't get bitten once. From July and through August there is also a bigger beast to think about, of the tourist/camper van variety. It gets quite tedious on single track roads with some of the wee roads getting rather busy, especially as many of the drivers don't know the fine art of dealing with passing places properly....

T


----------



## HJ (14 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Helen, you might consider wearing this instead of a helmet.



Midges aren't often a problem, but if you are worried then check out the midge forecast.


----------



## HJ (14 May 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> Keep the Scottish ideas coming guys. That's my plan for my summer hols.



There are a few route ideas here, and if you are passing Edinburgh don't forget to say hello...


----------



## fimm (14 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> Hot on the heels of HelenD123 here are our pics from our tour:
> 
> 
> full set here



Those are stunning! Thank you so much for sharing them.

Edited to ask: what sort of bikes do you have?


----------



## fimm (14 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> OK, Telemark et al,
> 
> As mentioned yesterday, here's the route that I'm planning on cycling next month: 899 miles with 33,000 ft (10,000m) of climbing (hey, that's more than Everest).



That looks like a trip and a half, wow!
A minor thing, but do you have a reason for going through Livingston? If not, I would avoid the place (and the A71) and from Carnwath take the A70 to Balerno and Edinburgh, it is by far the nicer road (more hilly, yes, but quieter). I've just been out to Carnwath and back today, as it happens.


----------



## shirokazan (14 May 2011)

fimm said:


> A minor thing, but do you have a reason for going through Livingston? If not, I would avoid the place (and the A71) and from Carnwath take the A70 to Balerno and Edinburgh, it is by far the nicer road (more hilly, yes, but quieter). I've just been out to Carnwath and back today, as it happens.



I need to go via Forth and West Calder but looking at your suggestion, I might go Carnwath > B1076 > Forth > back roads > Auchengray > back roads passing just west of Cobbinshaw Loch > West Calder. And then depending on how I feel I might take the back roads but I'm planning on camping at a site just outside Ratho (I need to be near Edinburgh to catch the train the following morning).

Thanks for tip.


----------



## Kirstie (15 May 2011)

fimm said:


> Those are stunning! Thank you so much for sharing them.
> 
> Edited to ask: what sort of bikes do you have?



Mike has a specialized tricross - he's modified it by adding frog leg brakes (Tektro CR720), and Rigida Grizzly CSS (ie ceramic) rims on Ringle hubs. 
I have a Dawes Ultragalaxy but got it frame only, so the build isn't standard. The wheels are Rigida Chrina on XT, groupset is shimano 105 but I use an MTB chainset (ie 22 - 32 - 42) with a 11 - 28 road block, and also have Tektro CR 520 frog leg brakes. The rack is a steel tubus something - or - other.


----------



## Telemark (15 May 2011)

Thanks Helen, for the next installment on CGOAB ... 

T


----------



## HLaB (15 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Thanks for tip.


Similarly I'd avoid the A985 through Fife and go along the Coast to Cullross (drop under the bridge at Kincardine follow the cycle path to the Road to Culross and Toryburn). Then cut up B9037 to Cairney hill and role in through Crossford to Dunfermline. It less climbing and takes in much more cycle-able roads. Its the reverse of my usual Saturday Club run. You cycle right by my house btw. In Dunfermline if you want a fast but busy route stay on the dual carriageway as shown but a more pleasurable route may be to turn right into Pittencrieff Park go down therought tha park to the bottom gate (its approximately 6m wide path here) and go along Nethertownbroad Street to Bothwell Street. If you are going up (north) through Dunfermline I'd urge you to take the Pittencrieff Park Road rather than the A823.
After Aberdour Road, Dunfermline you cut down fast to the the coast. These can be busy fast roads to Kirkcaldy, I'd tend to go via Crossgates to Donnybristle and Mossmorran and Kirkcaldy or cut down the A909 straight through the staggered junction then on the Crest of the hill is a little good surface lane which takes you straight down to Kirkcaldy.
The A91 isn't a great road either coming from Bridge of Allan (Stirling) I'd stay on the A91 to Menstrie but then turn right and cut down to B9140, Glen Ochill, Fishcross, Coalsnaughton to Dollar, then take a similar route as you've plotted to Kinross. North of Kiross though I turn right (just before the new high school) to Lethangie, past the loch and Loch Leven's Larder (if you want a food stop) to Balgedie, go up the hill (good views of the Loch) and turn left to Glen Lomond and take a quieter road to Strathmiglo.

I hope that makes sense but any questions about the route local to me in Fife just ask.


----------



## shirokazan (15 May 2011)

*HLaB*, thanks for the detailed info. I'll give it a proper read tomorrow and let you know if I have difficulties interpreting!


----------



## shirokazan (16 May 2011)

*HLaB*, I've had a good look at your suggestions. Thanks a lot - time to go to bed now but I'll replot my route tomorrow to take into account your excellent advice.

I notice (from looking at OS maps) that some of these revisions will take me along NCN routes in places so I guess they must be quieter alternatives to some of the A-road action I was heading for. I tend to prefer quieter back roads but sometimes there isn't much alternative (not without adding significantly to the distance) - that said I often make a more informed decision when I'm on the ground at the time, but you've done a lot of that thinking/decision-making on my behalf! Ta.


----------



## HelenD123 (17 May 2011)

Second day written up and more pics added. I'm getting there slowly!


----------



## fimm (19 May 2011)

shirokazan said:


> I need to go via Forth and West Calder but looking at your suggestion, I might go Carnwath > B1076 > Forth > back roads > Auchengray > back roads passing just west of Cobbinshaw Loch > West Calder. And then depending on how I feel I might take the back roads but I'm planning on camping at a site just outside Ratho (I need to be near Edinburgh to catch the train the following morning).
> 
> Thanks for tip.



Ah, I see. Things to visit (I had a look at your "Munro bagging" link).

I don't know the western end of the A71, but in the east it is one of those roads that you _can _cycle, but it is busy and there are more pleasant alternatives (which you have found).


----------



## Kirstie (3 Jun 2011)

Mike has finished the journal: http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/8729


----------



## Baggy (15 Jun 2011)

Having enjoyed everyone's pics and write-ups I'm ashamed that I still haven't got round to sorting piccies out  

Promise to get on with it soon!


----------



## Telemark (15 Jun 2011)

Good morning Baggy, have you finally woken up?  
Hope all is well in sunny Devon!
(Just as well we weren't REALLY holding our breath .... )


T


----------



## Baggy (15 Jun 2011)

I don't think I'm ever really awake! The election was only 6 weeks ago....


----------

